# Peco Catch Points



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Does anyone actually use the catch points on the layout? 

I was just browsing the Peco tracks and found that they do sell them. Googled for its purpose. I hadn't heard of it before until now.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

They are used on the prototype for protecting the mainline. Putting a catch point on the siding and setting it it would derail any runaway wagons. As far as I know they are only used in the UK unless someone else has evidence to the contrary.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I've seen the derailers on seldom used CSX spurs here in Florida.

Don


----------

